# Nintendo 3DS Plagued with Black Screen of Death



## Zorua (Mar 28, 2011)

According to reports pouring in from several forums, users across the board are experiencing repeated crashes with their brand new 3DS portable consoles. Frantic posts on NeoGAF, AVForums and DigitalSpy cite an error message flashed against a black background requesting users to power down and reset the 3DS. The early adopters of Nintendo's 3DS portable have termed the error as the "Black Screen of Death", which is found to be affecting Super Monkey Ball, Street Fighter IV 3D, Pilotwings, Ghost Recon, Lego Star Wars, and Mii at the moment.

The error, however, isn't as fatal as the RRoD, as most users managed to fix the error with a simple reset, while others claim to have fixed the problem for good by formatting the SD cards to the FAT-32 format. Still others have played it safe by sending their 3DS back to Nintendo for replacement. There is no official word out on the bug from Nintendo yet.[/p]




Source

Has anyone encountered this yet?


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 28, 2011)

"Plagued"


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 28, 2011)

inb4 is this anti-piracy? Because it's probably not...


----------



## thedicemaster (Mar 28, 2011)

it happens with Rayman 3D too.
and it's not as bad as it sounds (at least when i had it)
turned 3DS off and on again and i could continue playing.(although i had to start over again in the level because rayman 3DS saves obtained items, but not your location)


----------



## Nujui (Mar 28, 2011)

You're probably going to see this in early models.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 28, 2011)

bet it's flash card related


----------



## dib (Mar 28, 2011)

Nine times out of ten, it's related to DRM.


----------



## elenar (Mar 28, 2011)

It's strongly correlated to 3DS consoles that haven't downloaded the launch-day update to address wireless communication issues. With the update the problems don't occur very often (not a single one yet on any of the 10 people I know that have one, with 6+ hours of playtime per day and multiple game swaps during that time), and are said to also be mitigated by switching your wireless off entirely.

Nintendo just needs to alert people about the update, i'm guessing the US 3DS launches with the built-in protocols for communication based on EU standards by accident, or something, and the update straightens it out.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 28, 2011)

Updating the 3DS fixes this problem. They really exaggerate the news  a lot nowadays


----------



## Erdnaxela (Mar 28, 2011)

I updated mine when I got it (03/26) and got that "BSOD" with Face Raiders.


----------



## jamesaa (Mar 28, 2011)

Had that happen once (cannot remember what I was doing) since the update it hasn't happened again, but I have had Lego Star Wars freeze on a loading screen, ended up having to hold the power button, lost 30mins of gameplay


----------



## The Pi (Mar 28, 2011)

Never had any issues, I updated it after about an hour of play and it's been played quite a lot since.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 28, 2011)

haha so glad i didn't buy 1 from launch i'll wait till all the bugs are ironed out


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 28, 2011)

Never faced this problem


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

Its definetely exaggerated.
Come on, I am sure Nintendo did enough testing..
I dont have the system yet, so I am no one to say anything I suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 28, 2011)

Stuff like this COULD be as simple as an intermittent contact between the 3DS and the cart.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 28, 2011)

This was the error I got whenever I tried to use the outer cameras, i've since replaced the system and it's been fine.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2011)

This is the risk you face with early adoption. New tech = New problems. That goes for any new gadget out there.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> This is the risk you face with early adoption. New tech = New problems. That goes for any new gadget out there.


Then why didn't hear of anything like this for the japanese launch?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No clue. Different manufacturing sites? Different QC testing procedures? Who knows. It could be a number of different reasons Japan didn't get faulty consoles, or maybe they did and it never made it to the news outlets.


----------



## granville (Mar 28, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> bet it's flash card related


I seriously doubt it. RawMeatCowboy on GoNintendo reported it happening to him. He is rather anti-flashcard if i understand correctly and i doubt he owns and uses one. It has been reported by several other people who are probably not pirates.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 28, 2011)

Apparently this has only happened with European systems.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 28, 2011)

This is possibly update related?

I have not updated and I have been fine. Also, Why is it that EVERYTIME I try to update it, it stays at the "Updating..." screen without progress in the bar? I turned it off fearing to brick it (I lost a PSP Go to the FW updating related brick) and it worked fine after, but I hope I can update it without this happening every damn time.

My connections is great, it's not the problem (WEP, and SFIV3D works perfectly laggless playing hundreds of matches) can anybody tell me what the issue is? There is a launch day USA update right?


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 28, 2011)

Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> Updating the 3DS fixes this problem. They really exaggerate the news  a lot nowadays


It's happened to me 5 times now in Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars.  Starting to get annoying. Oh and the first thing I did was update the console, so the update doesn't fix any of this. It's a good thing I bought a 1 year warrant when I purchased my 3DS.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 28, 2011)

I had this same error alot with a white dslite I used to own. Sent it into nintendo for a replacement, got the replacement and traded in it for a black dsi.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 28, 2011)

Makes me glad I bought the Japanese 3DS, no problems with mine at all.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 28, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Apparently this has only happened with European systems.


Nah I experienced it when I was booting up Ridge Racer. It's happened twice to me since.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 28, 2011)

People calling it Black Screen of Death is stupid. If you ad "of Death" to anything, it means the console no longer works and HAS to be sent in.


----------



## granville (Mar 28, 2011)

It's more like "Black Screen of Inconvenience".


----------



## Ikki (Mar 28, 2011)

Or "Black screen of LOL your progress is fucked"


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 28, 2011)

I have yet to experience this BBoD. Then again, I updated the system to the latest version immediately.


----------



## Zetta_x (Mar 28, 2011)

Omg, hurry in for exploit!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 28, 2011)

rayder if it were a cart contact issue, then people would not be gettin it when using face raiders correct and it wouldnt have been solved for many with FW update?
blizzard said that when u release a game, u definitely will release an update very soon after launch. Its things you can find after you launch a product

PS - edit Ur Good Rayder... noticed that u might be married


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 28, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> I have yet to experience this BBoD. Then again, I updated the system to the latest version immediately.



Same as me! i did the update almost straight the way and iv not had the issue at all with anything.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 28, 2011)

I know TC is merely repeating the headline(s) seen elsewhere, but it's a grossly misused title. It's not a screen of "death." The 3DS can simply be rebooted and all is fine. Folks over on GAF seem to suggest it's an issue related to online usage, and Nintendo claims the firmware update should correct the problem. Calling it a "black screen of death" suggests the system would be unable to reboot. It's a shame some outlets feel the need to sensationalize this report.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 28, 2011)

lol i found that it seems to happen if you don't close software properly and just jump from one to another a few times

i close mine all the time when i am done before i switch and my friend doesn't and we where testing all the features and he black screens

since then hes closes everything after hes used it before he switch's and it doesn't occur


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> This is possibly update related?
> 
> I have not updated and I have been fine. Also, Why is it that EVERYTIME I try to update it, it stays at the "Updating..." screen without progress in the bar? I turned it off fearing to brick it (I lost a PSP Go to the FW updating related brick) and it worked fine after, but I hope I can update it without this happening every damn time.
> 
> My connections is great, it's not the problem (WEP, and SFIV3D works perfectly laggless playing hundreds of matches) can anybody tell me what the issue is? There is a launch day USA update right?


Try formatting the system(3ds)?


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 28, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> I know TC is merely repeating the headline(s) seen elsewhere, but it's a grossly misused title. It's not a screen of "death." The 3DS can simply be rebooted and all is fine. Folks over on GAF seem to suggest it's an issue related to online usage, and Nintendo claims the firmware update should correct the problem. Calling it a "black screen of death" suggests the system would be unable to reboot. It's a shame some outlets feel the need to sensationalize this report.



Then why is Windows's called the Blue Screen of Death? =P
Usually rebooting fixes that


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 28, 2011)

No problems here so far, and I play Ridge Racer pretty much any time I have a few minutes to spare. I updated my system soon after purchase. Also those struggling with the update please note that it does take a long time to do anything. The progress bar doesn't move for a minute or so because it's downloading the update, the bar only starts moving while it's actually installing things. Give it time. Mine took a few minutes. 

Incidentally, in light of my recent discovery of the simple joys that Ridge Racer brings, I hereby rename 'drifting' to 'busting', because it makes me feel good.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 28, 2011)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say that again when the error you get is inaccessible_boot_device


----------



## ByteMunch (Mar 28, 2011)

This is why there was a day of launch update, N found the bug a while ago, but it is way too expensive to take back all of the systems and rewrite the firmware. People said this was gonna happen, not really news :L


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 28, 2011)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> Then why is Windows's called the Blue Screen of Death? =P
> Usually rebooting fixes that



Do I really need to tell you to look up the definition of death? If you can reboot the system without any major setbacks, you're essentially dealing with an error. Granted, this could be a more serious issue than we know, but any time anyone throws "death" in there to describe what is a temporary error, they're being sensational. Now, if this was an issue similar to that of the infamous RRoD on the 360, that's a completely different story. But you're telling me you don't appreciate the connotation associated here?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 28, 2011)

No problems so far. Updated as soon as I got my 3DS connected to Wi-Fi, played AR for a good amount of time and SM64DS for a decent amount of time. I haven't played the hell out of it yet or tried any 3DS launch titles but nothing wrong.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 28, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> macgeek417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An inaccessible boot device will not generate a Blue Screen Of Death as windows would not be loaded.

When I read this it immediately made me think of this windows error.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 28, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> macgeek417 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, he's right. This windows error is called Blue screen of DEATH and has been since windows 3.1(and in 1.0 but these were DOS related) and OS/2 even had a Black Screen of DEATH. So in this DEATH = crash of system and loss of any unsaved data. This term has been around for a LONG time.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I get of ton of these on GCN, I just turn it off and on again and it works


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 28, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> Hey man, he's right. This windows error is called Blue screen of DEATH and has been since windows 3.1(and in 1.0 but these were DOS related) and OS/2 even had a Black Screen of DEATH. So in this DEATH = crash of system and loss of any unsaved data. This term has been around for a LONG time.



The term is misused, I don't care how LONG a time it's been around. The system starts back up; it is not dead. A RRoD 360, on the other hand, does not start back up; it is dead.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 28, 2011)

Over-zealous DRM maybe?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 28, 2011)

Reasons like these is exactly to why im getting the 3DS sometime around christmas, once the price drops, more deals/games show up, and with less errors.
Patience is a virtue young grasshoppers (no offence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 28, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the red ring lights are nothing but the LEDs that are arranged in a circular manner as four separate lights around the power button. Whenever an error occurs the lights glow in red color with the number of lights according to the error like the three red light which is related to overheating which of course will kill your system if ignored. The Xbox 360 red light error codes reminds of how a PC will beep short and long in accordance to the error that was present at boot (POST) some not so simply fixed  (Beeps of Death?).
Just As the blue screen of death is essentialy an error message and i would like to apologize to shadowmanwkp as you were correct whith the inaccessible_boot_device error which can be caused by damaged to the boot sector.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 28, 2011)

Seems like people are not only getting the error, but its looping and no way of stopping it so they are returning it for new units....I think I should've waited


----------



## N00ByBo0 (Mar 28, 2011)

I own Rayman 3D and I havn't received this error a single time... yet.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm happy that I couldn't afford the 3DS yet.

Never a good idea to buy electronics at launch anyway.


----------



## Coto (Mar 28, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I get of ton of these on GCN, I just turn it off and on again and it works



DRE? Disk read error I believe it happens because of scratched disk or dying lens, or bad quality backup media being used (if used along a modchip )


----------



## Chaz. (Mar 28, 2011)

I've had star wars freeze upon start screen but thats it.


----------



## granville (Mar 29, 2011)

I broke down and bought a 3DS today. Been playing Rayman 3D for a few hours now and haven't had any issues with the black screen. I'm playing it legit too and haven't used any flashcards or other such naughty things.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't encountered this.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 29, 2011)

It's way too exaggerated, it's the equivalent of the "An error has occurred, Press and hold the POWER button..." that you find on the 3DS


----------



## lompoc (Mar 29, 2011)

guys tell us if it happend after online use.ived updated and not going online till next legit nintendo update past the video update.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Mar 29, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I'm happy that I couldn't afford the 3DS yet.
> 
> Never a good idea to buy electronics at launch anyway.



yup, my first time buying at launch, I might as well make the most of it, too bad there aren't too many good games right now.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm thats unfortunate. I got to play with one today, and it was awesome. Im glad its not fatal to the system.


----------



## Splych (Mar 29, 2011)

it's funny how they compare it to the RRoD found on the xbox 360s . 
hope to see that this gets fixed by the time i buy my own 3DS .

what's odd though is that how come the Japanese aren't getting such errors on their 3DS?


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 29, 2011)

I blame flashcards! *hides in the corner*


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 29, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> shadowmanwkp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google likes to prove you wrong:





Tons of these images are on google with the same error code. I have had first-hand experience with these on old win2k computers that had busted hard drives. In theory it shouldn't be possible, but this is windows we're talking about...


----------



## lompoc (Mar 29, 2011)

you get error if you dont update to stupid video 1.01 something and you will be fine.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2011)

Nintendo UK's official response was to update, and if that doesn't fix it send the unit back.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually didnt have this error come up till I updated my system.  I turned the system off and back on and it did it again. Turned it off again and didn't have the problem.


----------



## indask8 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sure this is a software issue (and maybe because of their enhanced anti-piracy, like the good old time where putting a dirty AP protected cartridge on your snes caused a "This is a serious crime" message to appear).

I never encountered this message, I updated as soon as I could and never tried flashcart.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 29, 2011)

You get that error when you try to boot a non working flashcard on 3DS
else i haven't had this screen on my 3DS


----------



## hankchill (Mar 29, 2011)

I've played on my 3DS for many hours since Sunday's launch. Never had this error happen.

Maybe I am lucky


----------



## ToadyTheToad (Mar 29, 2011)

I thought the 3DS automatically updates..?


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Mar 29, 2011)

I have not tried a flash card in my system yet. Only Samurai Warriors and Pokemon Black. Like I said I didnt get the screen till after the update.


----------



## haddad (Mar 29, 2011)

I have never had this problem yet on my 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe its not all 3DS's?


----------



## vandawn (Mar 29, 2011)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> You get that error when you try to boot a non working flashcard on 3DS
> else i haven't had this screen on my 3DS




actually you are right i got that message when i booted iedge which isnt working on the 3ds
other than that when i updated my system to the newest firmware the 3ds didnt even recognize it anymore
other than that after the update i havent encounder any issues regarding this black screen
i booted pilot wings many times
and i also tested a couple of old ds games i own all good so far


----------



## qlum (Mar 29, 2011)

new hardware always has problems some bigger than others but since it was out in japan for a while without problems I didn't expect to see them here


----------



## Cyan (Mar 29, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> It's way too exaggerated, it's the equivalent of the "An error has occurred, Press and hold the POWER button..." that you find on the 3DS *Wii*


fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I havent experience this screen yet.
I don't have any games, and didn't insert any DS/3DS cartridge.
I updated the firmware only 4 days after I got it. Having the launch day firmware wasn't a problem for me.
I still haven't agreed to their network SpotPass/SteetPass user agreement.
I'm also jumping from an application to another without exiting properly to home menu, but all is fine for the moment.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't have my 3DS yet, but yeah, this is almost certainly overzealous AP. Reminds me of the problems with the lockout chip on the original NES. Some people have said on other forums it may be WiFi related and turning off WiFi seems to fix the problem. That said, I'm crossing my fingers now....


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like it could be a RAM leak to me. Feel sorry for anyone this happened to before this was common knowledge - bet there were a few bowel-loosening moments for flashcart users.

Feel sorry for Nintendo too, bad publicity like this at a system launch is not good - especially when the media hype things out of all proportion.


----------



## Nitro187 (Mar 29, 2011)

So far, my system since midnight of the 27th has logged over 50 hours of play... no joke.  (between myself, my friend, and my fiancé).  That being said, I updated it the second I got the system (the first thing I did) and haven't seen this issue. I'm sure it has something to do with not updating your system.  Either way, they should issue out stickers to all retailers to throw on the packages saying "please wirelessly update your 3DS before use.  If you have any questions, please contact 800-255-3700"

Great system!


----------



## Keva (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive never experienced this issue. I do only have SSIV though so if it is related to a particular game. I haven't experienced it.

If I do though then it's going straight back to Nintendo


----------



## jobhosle (Mar 29, 2011)

hi there
i have a fully updated system & no flashcard inserted, wifi on permanently.
i have had bsod 4 times in 2 days
every time it has happened when i chose an item from one of the inbuilt software menu options (photo icon on main page, "venture forth" in streetpass quest, etc)
uk customer service has been quick, they said that "this may suggest an internal fault with your console", and sent me a pdf of a prepaid postage label, but "we are unable to guarantee that your 3DS saved data (including game saves, Miis, StreetPass and SpotPass data) can be retained, although we always endeavour to retain this on your console wherever possible." 
bummer cos i was really enjoying the 3DS so far.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you think formatting and updating from the get go will prevent this?


----------



## nitrozz (Mar 29, 2011)

updated ! now, how to delete stupid video ?


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 29, 2011)

no problems at all on my japanese 3ds and i'm playing for more than 4 weeks now


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 29, 2011)

What games have problems? I'm going to buy a game probably today and was thinking of Pilotwings?


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Mar 29, 2011)

I can't remember exactly what happened, but I believe I got this error when I was updating my 3DS. The update was almost finished, then came up with an error, and had to restart the system. Thankfully, though, the update seemed like it was successful, as I was able to watch the video, and the version number changed.

However, yesterday, I was playing Super Monkey Ball for a while, and when one of the levels began, it crashed and showed me the error again. Restarted, everything was fine. Though it has made me a little concerned now, especially with the update crashing as well.

Not sure if it's entirely unrelated either, but I've been getting a fair bit of lag (especially in the likes of Super Monkey Ball "Brawl" and a little with Street Fighter) both online and local wireless play. I didn't test it much, but plan to as soon as I can. Considering people are saying it could be down to the wireless, has anyone been having similar problems?

I also formatted the SD card to FAT32 after the second crash during SMB happened.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 29, 2011)

im sure a few trousers were soiled when they were playing with an r4 or acekard or whatever, then they played a 3ds game and bam this screen.  i know i would bug out.  

this is why im waiting, plus there are like maybe a dozen games set for release in the next few months.  i need a killer game, like mario or donkey kong or zelda first.


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 29, 2011)

How many people here on the forum have actually had this problem AFTER updating? and what stuff have you tried?

EG

1) did you try your flashcard

2) did you change your SD card

3) did you put anything other than music and pictures on the SD card

5) are you using a europe or us 3ds or possibly japanese?

6) did you turn the wireless setting off?


----------



## TheNikkoMan (Mar 29, 2011)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> How many people here on the forum have actually had this problem AFTER updating? and what stuff have you tried?
> 
> EG
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Mar 29, 2011)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> How many people here on the forum have actually had this problem AFTER updating? and what stuff have you tried?
> 
> EG
> 
> ...



After update, but got error during update.

1) No.
2) No.
3) No.
5) Europe.
6) Wireless was on.


----------



## nl255 (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually, it makes perfect sense that once you start having the BSOD it could be permanent.  It is just like with your computer, if you don't shut down properly (like if there is a power outage or an OS crash) it can cause filesystem corruption which means you have to reformat and reload the OS which you can't do on the 3DS/DSi/Wii.  While journalling filesystems have taken care of this in many modern OSes (NT 5.0 and higher, MacOS X, and Linux) I doubt the 3DS uses a filesystem that supports journalling.  Don't you remember sometimes having a corrupt hard drive and having to reformat/reinstall everything after Windows 95 locked up?


----------



## ferret7463 (Mar 29, 2011)

I would like to ask if you guys got the Black screen during playing a regular DS cart.


----------



## Beige (Mar 29, 2011)

I've had no trouble *knock wood* and I was on stock for the first couple days.  I just updated last night and still have no issues.  For the most part, I've played with the built-in stuff and played Pilotwings and Pokemon White.  The SD card I put in was a Kingston 16GB that I gave a fresh format before putting it in the system.


----------



## funem (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been using mind endlessly since I purchased it, played all the preloaded stuff as well as Ridge Racer, Street Fighter and Rayman. Not once encountered an errors. First thing I did when I bought it was to update the firmware. My hope for this is that it will encourage Nintendo to bring foward the release date for the firmware update, the only thing I hated about the system was it was shipped with lumps of the OS missing.


----------



## TheClaw94 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've had this error twice, once while I was playing Rayman and once while just sitting on the home menu (both crashes happened AFTER I had updated the firmware to the current version). I hope I won't need to return the system...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 29, 2011)

I may have to take mine back and exchange it. I updated and formatted but I still keep having the same error no matter what game is in there. Even does it when there isn't a game in there.


----------



## AndreXL (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmph. Probably too much security on the system that it ends up being triggered by false positives.


----------



## Coto (Mar 29, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Actually, it makes perfect sense that once you start having the BSOD it could be permanent.  It is just like with your computer, if you don't shut down properly (like if there is a power outage or an OS crash) it can cause filesystem corruption which means you have to reformat and reload the OS which you can't do on the 3DS/DSi/Wii.  While journalling filesystems have taken care of this in many modern OSes (NT 5.0 and higher, MacOS X, and Linux) I doubt the 3DS uses a filesystem that supports journalling.  Don't you remember sometimes having a corrupt hard drive and having to reformat/reinstall everything after Windows 95 locked up?



Yes but Nintendo DS/i didn`t have such problems, and they share the same "OS" model, except of encrypted stuff. At first I thought of this being a rarity, but then suddenly users complaining about it through middle gameplay, or just randomly.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

this is why we let the fools and tools buy all the "latest and greatest" new shit first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let them discover all the bugs and problems the devices have to offer!


----------



## Midna (Mar 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> this is why we let the fools and tools buy all the "latest and greatest" new shit first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile I have a 3DS and you don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't gotten any crashes like this either. Get off the horse.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 29, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, I wait to get my 3DS when all the bugs are worked out and/or when it gets games worth buying. A little patience goes a long way.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

*UPDATE.

This should be updated on the first post*

Now crashes AND hardware problems are plaguing this device..with "loose hinges"

....sound familiar? 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...Some users are also reporting an excessively loose hinge, causing the top half of the system to wobble during play. "The hinge i thought was OK," reports 3DSBuzz forum user Suspiria, "but throughout the day it has got worse and worse." Nintendo acknowledges the possibility of such an issue on its support site, advising those who suffer from it to send the system in for repairs. We're contacting Nintendo about both issues, and will let you know what shakes out. Hopefully, it's not the top of a 3DS. - Joystiq



http://www.joystiq.com/2011/03/29/users-re...s-loose-hinges/ 

...if you didn't refresh where you have heard this from...take a look at what happened with the DS Lite.



What people don't realize is that "sleeker and sexier" means thinner and cheaper...


----------



## olleb (Mar 29, 2011)

my 3DS has done this twice. i talked to the store and i will return it for a new one tomorow.


----------



## Law (Mar 29, 2011)

The Nintendo build quality that everybody has come to know and love.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, this is a very rare occurance, however.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 29, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I wait to get my 3DS when all the bugs are worked out and/or when it gets games worth buying. A little patience goes a long way.



And have no way of knowing if you're buying a system that was made before release or just last week anyway.

The later you buy it, the less of its active life you have the machine for.  We've seen from the DS/lite/i/xl that you're not going to get major (if any) price reductions.  So if it has a life of 5 years and you buy it after 2 years, you've paid the same as an early adopter to have a system for two years less of its active life.  Unless you're happy sitting catching up on playing a system for two years after its successor comes out, sitting in empty online lobbies while everyone else is enjoying the next big thing.

Honestly, people hear about a minor quirk (That I and many others have never experienced) and suddenly they're like a dog with a bone trying to convince themselves they're GLAD they don't have a 3DS anyway, they feel SORRY for people playing on their 3DS's so THERE!  It reeks of people trying to make themselves feel better...


----------



## Skye07 (Mar 29, 2011)

Off topic: I still got games for Gamecube and DS on my to-play list and I couldn't care less about what's "the next big thing".

What does it matter if you have it for less of its "active" time, I imagine it's better to just wait to buy a 3DS till there are a bunch of good games.

1. It might have minor hardware revisions
2. The money you didn't spend on release day has gotten interest on it so you actually got more money.
3. Why have a handheld that'll wear when used playing less enjoyable games?


----------



## vandawn (Mar 29, 2011)

vandawn said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scratch this out
the message i had was just from my flashcard not this one ppl get 
i havent gotten the message of the black screen of death or something so 

1)i have used my flashcars

2)no i havent changed my sd

3)i havent put anything in my sd as of yet exept some pictures i got with the 3d camera (dont know if those are stored in the sd)

4)europe 3ds

5)i am playing pokemon white and golden sun dark down on the 3ds (original game cards)

6)i have my wireless always off i dont want the 3ds to update automatically or something

so far great system/no problems at all


----------



## eggsample (Mar 29, 2011)

shame shame shame


----------



## DxEggman (Mar 29, 2011)

i updated my 3ds first thing; and i HAVE seen this twice....the second time i was in an online sf4 match(!)


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> What people don't realize is that "sleeker and sexier" means thinner and cheaper...
> Um... no it doesn't.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea,but who have a guaranteed working one and is having fun with it?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2011)

First, a shitload of terrible stock photography for the UK 1.10-E update, now this. Nintendo, FIX IT!


----------



## granville (Mar 29, 2011)

Been playing my 3DS for almost two days now, Rayman 3D for hours. No black screens, crashes, or any such issues. Nor any build quality issues either. We'll see. I have the first version of the firmware, not connected it online yet at all (no useable wifi that it will connect to ATM).


----------



## anaxs (Mar 29, 2011)

just goes to show nintendo will make a newer version soon, just like the ds lite made after the ds phat


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2011)

anaxs said:
			
		

> just goes to show nintendo will make a newer version soon, just like the ds lite made after the ds phat


Uhhh, no?
This is most likely a software issue.


----------



## HtheB (Mar 30, 2011)

I had some other issue with my 3DS.

I turned on my 3DS... the "background sound" was working (it was playing some tune from the 3DS Menu), but I didn't had any screen (it was a black screen)... I think the backlight wasn't working, but... after waiting for about 6-8 seconds, the backlight/screen suddenly worked....

I Was like: wtf?!

Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## 9th_Sage (Mar 30, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Been playing my 3DS for almost two days now, Rayman 3D for hours. No black screens, crashes, or any such issues. Nor any build quality issues either. We'll see. I have the first version of the firmware, not connected it online yet at all (no useable wifi that it will connect to ATM).


I haven't seen any problems either (have updated to the first update, have been using Streetpass and such and have connected my system to my router at least).  No build quality issues either, in fact it feels quite solid in my hands.  I kind of wonder if maybe they had a problem at one of the plants manufacturing it and didn't realize it soon enough to stop them from getting out.


----------



## ThePorks (Mar 30, 2011)

I have had no problems at all.  Did the update last Friday and have been playing SFIV online for ages.  maybe its only a certain batch that has the problem?


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 30, 2011)

HtheB said:
			
		

> I had some other issue with my 3DS.
> 
> I turned on my 3DS... the "background sound" was working (it was playing some tune from the 3DS Menu), but I didn't had any screen (it was a black screen)... I think the backlight wasn't working, but... after waiting for about 6-8 seconds, the backlight/screen suddenly worked....
> 
> ...


This is normal. I was kind of suprised at first too, but it seems to be just the boot time from "completely powered off mode" to "blastin'" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other news I have had no issues thus far, with online all the time, Nintendogs, SSFIV, and all the built in software. Must have been a bad plant or something.


----------



## Godson777 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wait, is this happening ONLY on UK 3DS? Or on US ones too?


----------



## vandawn (Mar 30, 2011)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> HtheB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm true mine does about 4-5 sec to boot
maybe its cause the machine is starting the 3ds system which may take some seconds
btw playing samurai warriors for a couple of hours nothing new still going strong


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

jippie another reason to not bu the nintendi3ds


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 30, 2011)

The fall of the 3DS is starting!Muwah hah hah!


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, except not really. ^

Just format your memory card when you get it, and update your firmware. No black screens.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 30, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vandawn (Mar 30, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> jippie another reason to not bu the nintendi3ds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes yes in the mean time when you guys are just thinking of not buying the 3ds i will be continuing playing
samurai warriors which is FUCKING AWESOME
so continue being empty handed xD


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Mar 30, 2011)

*knocks on wood* I'm still on stock firmware and have played lego star wars, nintendogs, and might open up samurai warriors today to play. But I haven't had any problems with a black screen after hours of play, I have only turned my 3ds off once, meanwhile its in the sleep type mode at the home screen and the wireless has always been on, and I left the sd card alone. And I haven't put a flashcard in my 3ds yet cause I had the money to keep my dsi and buy the 3ds, heck I still have my original ds even tho there are about 6 stuck pixels on the top lcd it still works just fine. * goes to look for a four leaf clover outside*


----------



## sonknuck23 (Mar 30, 2011)

I only got this error 3 times and it was ONLY with Super Monkey Ball 3D.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, some people will take any negative thing, and completely exaggerate it. This is nothing as extreme as, say, the RRoD on an X360. This problem can be temporarily fixed by the user, and it even tells you how to do it. Meanwhile, Nintendo will work on the problem, and make updates available (which should be accepted anyways unless you feel scared for using your precious flashcards). Can't follow instructions? Then you're either hopeless, or stubborn.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just got it when playing rayman. I'm on the latest update.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 30, 2011)

Did anyone who NEVER inserted a flash card get the error?


----------



## Godson777 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry if I'm spamming. But did ANYONE notice my question?


			
				Godson777 said:
			
		

> Wait, is this happening ONLY on UK 3DS? Or on US ones too?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 30, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Did anyone who NEVER inserted a flash card get the error?



me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 5 legit games. Played over 7 hours on my 3ds and Ive only had it once during rayman 20 mins ago.


----------



## vandawn (Mar 30, 2011)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Did anyone who NEVER inserted a flash card get the error?



i have inserted 2 flashcards already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i own 2 games pilote wings and samurai warriors
never had this message at all


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 31, 2011)

Listen to this guys I phoned Nintendo UK about the issue and the repair guy said in these exact words "Ive never heard of this issue, It would be best if we looked at your 3ds" never heard of the issue? yeah right! So do you think our 3ds are faulty?


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like a small problem which should be fixed soon if not already.


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ugh,it just seems to happen randomly.I dunno.But I've had the ENTIRE SYSTEM lock up because I closed it when it was in the AR games app.I also got BSoD'd when trying out the movie that came in the update about 10 seconds in.hasn't happened any other time,but...


----------



## DJ91990 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have yet to run into this problem, however;

-My system is running v1.0.0-1U
-I often keep the wi-fi switch off because:
--I'm afraid of auto-updates and
--I like to save battery life

If this problem does happen, I have a 4-year store warranty plan with Sam's Club. If it breaks, I'll just take it in the next day I go to work, swap it out with a working one, and go on about my day.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Apr 1, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I have yet to run into this problem, however;
> 
> -My system is running v1.0.0-1U
> -I often keep the wi-fi switch off because:
> ...




Sam's does have good warranties.  I am happy I have not had any problems since the first time it did the error screen. And I do the exact opposite of everything you listed. I also have no intentions at this time to try flashcarts in it.


----------



## Godson777 (Apr 2, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I have yet to run into this problem, however;
> 
> -My system is running v1.0.0-1U
> *-I often keep the wi-fi switch off because:
> ...



I guess this is happening on UK 3DS. Or.... US ones too?

Well, I hope it will be fixed. If it is also happening on US 3DS.... I better wait to get one.


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Apr 11, 2011)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> it happens with Rayman 3D too.
> and it's not as bad as it sounds (at least when i had it)
> turned 3DS off and on again and i could continue playing.(although i had to start over again in the level because rayman 3DS saves obtained items, but not your location)


The same thing happened with Rayman 3D to me last night.  Out of nowhere, it just went to the error message, and I lost my progress since the last autosave.  My 3DS has been updated once (OK GO dog video), and I haven't tried any flashcarts in it.  The only thing I've done is add/remove tons of 3D pics found in the game section of the 3DS forum.

I rebooted the system and haven't experienced it again (for now).  I'm hesitant to return it because I don't have any pixel problems on mine, I've already applied screen protectors flawlessly (no dust or bubbles), and I don't want to lose all my system data.  I'll take my chances that it'll be fixed in an update, unless I start getting the error frequently.


----------

